# Zoolea species



## Ian (Oct 5, 2007)

Some photos of the L4 Zoolea species:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2007)

I want these


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice picture that really s!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2007)

Love happens!


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice. How long you had 'em?


----------



## Ian (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. Had them about 3 days now, and what an appetite they have.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 6, 2007)

I had 2 of these for a few days(holding them for a friend) and they are a magnificent species


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice shots Ian, i love this species!

Here are couple of mine at 5th instar


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh my god! This is just so cute! I'd love to have a mantid like this!

How do they look like when adult?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 27, 2007)

What are these like to keep?

Are they hard?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2007)

They are still new in this hobby, i'm keeping them cooler when they first hatched to simulate the same condition as in highland from Paraguay, but i realized that 30-40% of the hatchling failed to progress into second instar. So i start to keep them warmer to 80F, and they have been doing alright since. Now i have a healthy size culture ready for next generation, i have some subadult now, hopefully i will have some for sale by December.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool! are they easyish then?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2007)

The wingbuds on those subadults are crazy. :blink:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep huge budwing, this is a subadult male, i expect the adult male to have long wing.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> What are these like to keep?Are they hard?





Morpheus uk said:


> Cool! are they easyish then?


What are they like to keep?!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> What are they like to keep?!


LOL! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Cool! are they easyish then?


The are easy after 3rd instar. The first two are pretty sensitive to temp. and food availability. Definately not as hardy as species like ghost durng the first 2 moult. That's what i found out hatching them from ooth here.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

So like a hard species like idolo`s for the first instars but then like a much easier sp?

Btw thx for answering :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes Morpheus, I just hope they (_Zoolea_) are not as difficult as idolomantis when it comes to moulting into adult, although i have little problem with idolomantis so far.... touch wood


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats another sp for the list lol, thx Yen, good luck with em, i`ll have to try and get some someday


----------



## andy hood (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning mantis


----------

